# we have had 11,848 unique views on our new site and 2 sales - you can see attached image



## brad7821 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Tons of views on our new site and 2 sales*

Looking for a moment of your time to look at our website and hopefully confirm we are on the right track with our startup. How does our website look to you? Is it professional and would you buy from us?

As you can see in the picture, we have had 11,848 unique views on our new site and 3 sales. You can see this on the attached image. One sale was from a friend, one was a scammer with a stolen credit card, and one was a unique buy 

We don't fully know where this website traffic has come from, but are aware that it might not be within our ideal target market. That being said, if you could be so kind to leave an opinion, or some advice, it would be much appreciated. 

Thanks
Brad & Liza


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: 11,848 unique views on our new site and 2 sales*

You need better analytic data. We have no idea where the traffic is from, who is referring people to you, or if its just a swarm of fake hits.

Google Analytics is free and will provide answers. We are just as clueless as you because all you have are two numbers.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## arjunatantri (Feb 12, 2015)

hi, how long has it been up?


----------



## brad7821 (Mar 28, 2015)

arjunatantri said:


> hi, how long has it been up?


About 2 months fully functional


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The high volume indicates some sort of interest that I would guess are crawlers for search engines and possibly bot's trying to find a way to attach your site.


----------



## brad7821 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: 11,848 unique views on our new site and 2 sales*



lvprinting said:


> You need better analytic data. We have no idea where the traffic is from, who is referring people to you, or if its just a swarm of fake hits.
> 
> Google Analytics is free and will provide answers. We are just as clueless as you because all you have are two numbers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


I do have my analytics account set up and all of the traffic looks legitimate. It is coming from various sources and the behavior doesn't seem spammy(duration on a page or what pages are then migrated to). I suppose it us haha. Or perhaps the traffic was not the right audience of people who would be interested in our products.


----------



## TeeBird100 (Apr 13, 2015)

With the lack of data, this is only a guess... 

With the large influx of traffic at the beginning of the month your image was used by someone on a blog or reddit or other popular site. They clicked through to see the image, but they were not mentally prepared to be a buyer... 

I would dig deeper into the analytics, find out what image was popular, and where the traffic came from. And this is important, find out specifically where it came from. Not Reddit or Facebook, but what post and what account. 

Odds are you struck a nerve with this demographic with your design.

Then run a small paid campaign at the demographic to see if you can turn them into buyers. If it works, rinse and repeat with a bigger budget.

Best of luck.

Tom


----------



## arjunatantri (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm also a startup, but my web isn't ready yet.
regarding yours, who is your potential buyer ?
if you're new and targeting everyone, i don't think its gonna work.

unless that hollow leg is one famous brand, you need to be specific. 
make a design targeting yoga practitioners, pet lovers, things like that.

thx
juna


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Tons of views on our new site and 2 sales*



brad7821 said:


> We don't fully know where this website traffic has come from


It all came from t-shirt forum members clicking on a link you had in one of your posts around that time.


----------



## brad7821 (Mar 28, 2015)

TeeBird100 said:


> With the lack of data, this is only a guess...
> 
> With the large influx of traffic at the beginning of the month your image was used by someone on a blog or reddit or other popular site. They clicked through to see the image, but they were not mentally prepared to be a buyer...
> 
> ...


Thank you for that.


----------



## brad7821 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: Tons of views on our new site and 2 sales*



splathead said:


> It all came from t-shirt forum members clicking on a link you had in one of your posts around that time.


This is the first thread I posted on and the traffic came beforehand. Thanks for your help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Tons of views on our new site and 2 sales*



brad7821 said:


> This is the first thread I posted on and the traffic came beforehand. Thanks for your help


Nope, you posted your site link in a post in late March.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice clean, simple look. Your T's are presented well. I like your concept and how you define your goal.


----------



## saxpride (Apr 23, 2015)

TeeBird hit the nail on the head, 

not only do you need the data on what your demographic is, but teebird pretty much laid out the road map once you can pinpoint how they got to your site. 

Looks good, I like it.


----------



## brad7821 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: Tons of views on our new site and 2 sales*



splathead said:


> Nope, you posted your site link in a post in late March.


huh. Thanks I had not realized there was a post made. where can I find that so I can keep better track in the future?

Edit: Found it - Top left of screen. Thanks again


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Tons of views on our new site and 2 sales*

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=25838

This thread

Click you user name and look at your profile to see what you have posted in the past


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Tons of views on our new site and 2 sales*



jennGO said:


> Click you user name and look at you...e and scroll down to 'find more posts by ...'


----------

